# IE7 Prime ("Gold")



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The new release of IE7 is available here, and I thought I'd start this thread for comments and reviews:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/default.mspx

I have had the Beta 3 version on my laptop and experienced no significant problems. I uninstalled it before installing the new version, as has been the customary recommended procedure.

The new release will prompt you if you want to install the Microsoft Malicious software utility. I said no since I never get infected with anything.

The install went smoothly and kept all my old settings -- I was impressed so far.

Just one thing:_ it deleted all my favorites_ (something the Betas did not do), except for some reason the links folder.

Now for me this was a minor frustration since I just copied over the favorites from my desktop and they merged without problems.

But folks, BACKUP your Favorites before you install this version of IE -- your experience may not be resolved so easily if you don't!

Ok, problem 2 detected!

I knew to check for this from previous experiences with IE updates on my desktop.

You may find that your Help and Support Index page is blank, displaying just a red X.

If you do, run *regedit* and navigate to this key:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41B23C28-488E-4E5C-ACE2-BB0BBABE99E8}\]

"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

>> right click on and delete the "compatibilty flags" entry in the right pane. You can export it for backup first if you like.

Close the registry editor and re-open Help and Support, and your Index tree will once again display instead of a Red X.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, thanks Rog. I just downloaded it and I'm gonna try it tomorrow. 
I think I'll try with both the MS malicious utility, and without...


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks ill have to get it 


EDIT: 
just got the newest one ... not much change i will say this though (and i know this will spark something) 

When i got IE 7 i noticed more speed , and better security 

when i had Fire Fox i got hundreds of cookis and trojans with AVG antispyware 7.5 
when i stopped using it i gone maybe one or two , most of the time NONE ZIP ZERO ZILCH 
and i noticed the better speed than FF too 

IE is just the better Browser 

And i lost no favorites nothing all of it was saved onto the new version


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Secunia: Exploit Truly Does Affect IE7*


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

southparkxp101 said:


> when i had Fire Fox i got hundreds of cookis and trojans with AVG antispyware 7.5
> when i stopped using it i gone maybe one or two , most of the time NONE ZIP ZERO ZILCH
> and i noticed the better speed than FF too


You keep saying that but never give any kind of proof...why don't you tell us a little bit more about these hundreds of trojans you supposedly got from Firefox.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok ... i guess ill debate this matte again with you if it will make you happy

i used Firefox browser for about 2 weeks.... i scan around once evrey two weeks so i said ok.. lets see how secure this FF realy is...

i visited the folowing sites in that time frame 
www.microsoft.com 
www.microsoftupdate.com 
www.techguy.org 
www.computerfourms.com
www.dell.com
www.windowsmarketplace.com
www.walmart.com
www.sony.com
www.circuitcity.com
www.bestbuy.com
www.pentax.com
www.ball.com
www.myspace.com (dont ask)  
www.google.com
www.live.com
www.aim.com

and a few more... i visit most of those sites atleast once a week
i did it on FF I did NOT download any files/ floders in that time frame

i did it on IE and scanned with AVG 7.5 antispyware and got One cookie -tracking cookie 
on ff i got 103 cookies-tracking 
and about 7 or 8 trojans -spysherrif, fake aleart etc

i cannot really prove it , but all that matters is that i know what is more secure for my computer, maybe ff is better for you , but for me its all IE


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

First of all, cookies have nothing to do with what browser you're using, IE and Firefox both threat them the same. And SpySheriff is never installed automatically in Firefox, it's almost always due to clicking something malicious (you can ask any of the mods in Security about this.) It's nonsensical to blame the browser for your installing a trojan if there's no reason to believe it's Firefox's fault.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i understand your point... however IE is faster than FF on my computers and it has more features that i find handy 


And it does not matter to me , ive tried FF and did not like it , you all cannot change it , even with your stories , true or not. 

this topic has been debated long enough, FF sucks to me and that it! 

i will not continue this sensless debate any longer


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Nobody has a problem with your choice of browser...many people have a problem with giving out bunk security advice.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

As a newly converted Firefox fan thanks to its ease of use and ability to configure to each's own taste using extensions it's going to take a lot for me to go back to Internet Explorer now. After downloading and trying IE7 and seeing its continuing lack of customizability with the toolbars that was enough for me to ditch it and go back to IE6. It does have some good new features, they finally added tabbed browsing and better overall security. I don't think however it was ready for prime time yet, but that's just my opinion, others may feel differently...


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Rog, I followed your instructions and all went well...IE7 is on my pc.....THANKS....


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Why MS recommends temporarily disabling anti-virus or anti-spyware applications during the install

Some Best Practices for IE7 install

Install Tips & Troubleshooting


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Interestingly, although I took care to backup my Favorites on doing the install on the desktop -- this time it went they it was supposed to and merged all my old ones without issue.

Don't have a clue as to what made a difference. I did leave AVG running on both since I've never had any issues with it getting in the way of installs.

This IE is noticeably faster. It left my default settings, including search engine in place without any further ado -- which surprised me since I had seen complaints about this.

It's much improved over IE6, but unfortunately it still won't replace Opera as my preferred browser for a number of reasons which are too many to recount here -- but Opera fans will know what I mean. MS just doesn't want to make it too easy for users to do certain things, like disable plugins, cookies, javascript and image displays, and delete "private data", to name just some. Highlight and search is another invaluable Opera tool.

I have tried installing a 3rd party "mouse gestures" add-on but have now uninstalled it on the desktop to see if it has been responsible for several page hangs which have required force terminating IE.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

RR: 
How did you uninstall the RC / beta? I have not installed the RC / beta. But I am curious. 
In my quest of an answer to this question, I found http://www.ie-vista.com/known_issues.html . It doesn't mention RC / beta uninstallation.

I disabled my AV, rebooted, installed IE7. Life seems to be good, thus far.

As a precaution, I copied to my favorites. Thanks for the tips.

RF123


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

How to uninstall IE7 Beta 2 from SP2


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

W_P_:
Thanks. 

RF123


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

I got IE7, i have no problem with IE7.:up: Love it.:up:


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

No problems here, except I had to reboot when I was done. Actually I waited until my BeyondTV was done recording, then I rebooted....


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I've been using it since beta2. Beta 2 had an issue with bookmarks going south. The name of the site would still be in the bookmarks list but the bookmark pointed to somewhere in documents and settings. 

From beta 3 on I had no issues. I like it OK I guess. It does what it is supposed to do with an occasional crash. No biggie really. FF is the same here. It crashes on me too. 6 to one, half a dozen to the other really.


----------



## markxxiv (Oct 11, 2005)

I've installed the new (non-Beta) version of ie7 on my HP desktop. 384Mb RAM
I've got xp pro, sp2, all updates, current anti-virus, spy sweeper, etc.
I'm using DSL. And I'm able to connect to the 'net with firefox.

Now, the problem:
With no other application running (not counting programs like antivirus, zonealarm firewall), I select IE7.
IE7 hangs immediately. "connecting..." message on ie tab/window.
I've gone into tools and connections and checked it. I have no dial-up connections. Under the LAN settings, I have "auto detect" selected. I do not use a vpn. 

Once IE7 hangs, I bring up task manager, which shows IE7 cpu use at around 90%, with total cpu use at 100%. I'm only able to end IE7 by ending the application from Task Manager.

All other applications work without problem. My primary use for IE is to go the the Microsoft site when needed. And there's the occasional web site that only works with the IE browser.

Any suggestions on how to get IE7 to work properly?

Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Can you connect to a different home page such as

www.google.com

Will it connect with ZoneAlarm disabled?

Will IE connect if you try to connect in Safe Mode with Networking support?


----------



## markxxiv (Oct 11, 2005)

I was able to run IE7 when I booted into "Safe Mode with Networking". It was there, in Safe Mode, that I checked the "connections, LAN settings" and saw that the "auto detect settings" box was unchecked.

IE7 still hangs (in "normal" rather than "safe" mode) on opening even with zonealarm, anti-virus, and spysweeper all unloaded. IE7 shows "connecting...." on the tab. I was able to make one change. Under "Tools, Connections, LAN Settings" I did uncheck the "auto detect settings" box (to match what I saw in Safe Mode). Problem persists after that change, even after re-boot. I then changed the opening "homepage" to "blank". 
That made no difference. What a pain!

Thank you for your help!

Mark


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I may have to split your issue off to a new thread. But for now, try a "clean boot" following these instructions:

Run *msconfig* and select the "Services" tab. *Check "Hide Microsoft Services"* and then disable the rest. Also uncheck "load startup group" on the general page.

See this link for detailed information:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;310353

Now restart and test the issue at hand

If no problems, run *msconfig* and recheck half the disabled items on the Services tab. Test again. If the problem recurs, UNcheck half the items you just checked to narrow down the culprit.

If the problem didn't occur, check the other half, so all the Services are enabled -- proceed to do this on the startup tab as well.

Get the idea? You want to isolate the problem to a specific startup if possible.

Note: if you already have items unchecked under msconfig > startups and are in "selective" startup mode - you should note what these are before beginning. They will need to be de-selected again.


----------



## markxxiv (Oct 11, 2005)

I found this solution! Perhaps this will help many of you who find IE7 hangs.

It appears *one or more of the addons I had in IE6 does not work in IE7* and
caused the CPU (at or near) 100% problem.
So, Run IE7 "with no addons".
I use this two ways:

A) If I just want to run IE7, go to
Start, All Programs, Accessories, System Tools,
and choose "Internet Explorer (no add-ons)"

OR, since I do like *Firefox *and will usually use it, I did this:

B) Within Firefox 2.0, I load the extension *"IE View"* and edited its preferences to:

"IE Location:" C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
"Arguments:" -extoff
"Always in IE Sites" www.microsoft.com (you can add multiple sites)

Now when I use Firefox and need to go to Microsoft, firefox automatically
brings up the Microsoft web site in IE7.

Best of all, CPU use is very small. Task manager shows less than 3% CPU use
when I have both Firefox and IE7 loaded.

Mark


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thanks for the follow-up; I was both unaware that that option was available in System Tools, and also thought they would still run in Safe Mode with Networking, which apparently they don't.

You can troubleshoot individual add-ons by disabling them through the Tools > Manage Add-ons options.


----------

